# H1N1 infection induce thyroid storm



## Andros

H1N1 infection-induced thyroid storm

A thyroid storm is a life-threatening exacerbation of thyrotoxicosis, and is usually characterized by hyperthermia, tachycardia, severe agitation and altered mental status. A thyroid storm may be triggered by many causes, including systemic pulmonary infections. Delay in prompt diagnosis leads to high mortality. We present the first case of H1N1 infection triggering a thyroid storm. The delay in diagnosis because of preoccupancy with the H1N1 pandemic may have contributed to the poor outcome. When assessing cases with H1N1 infection, physicians should be more vigilant in order not to miss other important diagnoses.

Abstract is here...............

http://www.thoracicmedicine.org/art...5;issue=2;spage=110;epage=112;aulast=Baharoon


----------



## simbacat

This is very interesting! I had H1N1 flu in October (never tested, but redi-med called it that) and I had confusion and severe agitation with it also, and have had crazy symptoms ever since (confusion, swelling, extreme fatigue, ear problems), resulting in diagnosis of hypothyroidism in March (TSH 162). When I asked my endo if the extremity could be related to the flu, he said no. But I'm convinced my facial and head swelling was only reduced with the z-pak antibiotics, not the levothyroxine. And I also had extreme liver, kidney, and sinus problems, most of which continue to get better with rest. I'm 28. If there is some relationship, do you think there's some other drug I should be taking for the remaining symptoms (ear/eye problems, headaches, sinus)?


----------



## Andros

simbacat said:


> This is very interesting! I had H1N1 flu in October (never tested, but redi-med called it that) and I had confusion and severe agitation with it also, and have had crazy symptoms ever since (confusion, swelling, extreme fatigue, ear problems), resulting in diagnosis of hypothyroidism in March (TSH 162). When I asked my endo if the extremity could be related to the flu, he said no. But I'm convinced my facial and head swelling was only reduced with the z-pak antibiotics, not the levothyroxine. And I also had extreme liver, kidney, and sinus problems, most of which continue to get better with rest. I'm 28. If there is some relationship, do you think there's some other drug I should be taking for the remaining symptoms (ear/eye problems, headaches, sinus)?


Oh, my gosh!! For one thing, I sure would print this out and give it to that endo. And for another, I am thinking that you need some tests run.

For example, I would want some cultures of nasal passages for H1N1, fungal or Gram negative and Gram positive bacteria. You should not have symptoms lingering this long.

If you have chronic sinus infection, that can affect the eyes, ears and sometimes even the brain. I personally cannot recommend any medication but I sure would urge you to get "somebody's attention" about all this!

A chest x-ray would be good too!

Have you been tested for Hepatitis???

Gosh.......................I have a whole string of thoughts here. The bottom line is I personally think that you need a very very good going over. I would try to see an infectious disease specialist if there is one in your area.


----------



## simbacat

Thanks Andros! I appreciate your time so much


----------



## Andros

simbacat said:


> Thanks Andros! I appreciate your time so much


Time is nothing; you are worth it and you are also very welcome. Please do let us all know what the game plan is.

That is a very very long time to be so sick ever since you got that shot!


----------



## CA-Lynn

A little off the beaten path.......same prinicple though.

A couple years back I went in for a Tdap [tetanus, etc.] booster. Within three weeks my entire body was swollen like an elephant. CDC and FDA said no way did the Tdap shot cause it. After three months with the help of a Z-pack and Lasix, it was flushed out of my system.

Shortly after that I went to a gastroenterologist for an issue and in discussing my medical history told him the Tdap story. He had the same identical reaction from a flu shot....and was well on his way to Guillain-Barre. He was paralyzed from the waist down for many months and had only just begun to walk again.

I opted not to get the flu shot that year. A year later I was finally starting to feel close to normal and I got the flu shot [but not the H1N1] and guess what.......all the same symptoms with the swollen body and needing to be on Lasix to flush it all out of my system.

Will I get a flu shot this year? No thanks. I'm fairly well convinced that the probability of my body reacting is too great. Each time it happens I'm laid up for almost three months. Tired of that.

To add insult to injury my thyroid, which had been excellently maintained for nearly 20 years, flip-flopped from hypo to hyper. My Vitamin D level tanked. It was like a domino effect.....one thing happened to trigger another, etc., etc.


----------



## Andros

CA-Lynn said:


> A little off the beaten path.......same prinicple though.
> 
> A couple years back I went in for a Tdap [tetanus, etc.] booster. Within three weeks my entire body was swollen like an elephant. CDC and FDA said no way did the Tdap shot cause it. After three months with the help of a Z-pack and Lasix, it was flushed out of my system.
> 
> Shortly after that I went to a gastroenterologist for an issue and in discussing my medical history told him the Tdap story. He had the same identical reaction from a flu shot....and was well on his way to Guillain-Barre. He was paralyzed from the waist down for many months and had only just begun to walk again.
> 
> I opted not to get the flu shot that year. A year later I was finally starting to feel close to normal and I got the flu shot [but not the H1N1] and guess what.......all the same symptoms with the swollen body and needing to be on Lasix to flush it all out of my system.
> 
> Will I get a flu shot this year? No thanks. I'm fairly well convinced that the probability of my body reacting is too great. Each time it happens I'm laid up for almost three months. Tired of that.
> 
> To add insult to injury my thyroid, which had been excellently maintained for nearly 20 years, flip-flopped from hypo to hyper. My Vitamin D level tanked. It was like a domino effect.....one thing happened to trigger another, etc., etc.


Thank you for sharing this!! I was recently offered a tetnus shot which I declined. And I don't plan on getting the flu shot either "if" the have incorporated the H1N1 into the regular flu shot. No way.


----------



## simbacat

Just as a follow-up, I have been gluten-free for two months and my symptoms are now GONE  My doc would not check for celiac, bc my hypothyroid was so bad and levels were all over the place (My cholesterol was 450!) so I tried gluten-free on my own. I now have no more neck pain, blood in urine or stool, dizziness, low blood pressure, migraines/ear pain. AMAZING!!!!


----------



## CA-Lynn

I'm glad things have turned around for you.

I've heard a lot of stories like yours about eliminating gluten with very positive results.

But I have to ask myself - is it really the gluten-free diet that's doing it? Or did the body finally stand up and fight off all that was going wrong with it?


----------



## Andros

simbacat said:


> Just as a follow-up, I have been gluten-free for two months and my symptoms are now GONE  My doc would not check for celiac, bc my hypothyroid was so bad and levels were all over the place (My cholesterol was 450!) so I tried gluten-free on my own. I now have no more neck pain, blood in urine or stool, dizziness, low blood pressure, migraines/ear pain. AMAZING!!!!


OMG!! I don't know how I missed your post! I am so happy to hear from you; we all are. And to hear this terrific news about you going gluten-free is astounding. The proof is in the pudding and in this case the gluten.

I have been gluten-free for so long, I have no idea how many years. 20 maybe?Or more? I don't miss it because I feel great. That is the criteria. Why would you want to eat something that makes you feel so bad.

Shame on your doctor.

I am proud of you!


----------



## Andros

CA-Lynn said:


> I'm glad things have turned around for you.
> 
> I've heard a lot of stories like yours about eliminating gluten with very positive results.
> 
> But I have to ask myself - is it really the gluten-free diet that's doing it? Or did the body finally stand up and fight off all that was going wrong with it?


It's easy to find out. Go off Gluten for 30 days. Then go back to the snake that bit you in the first place. Ha, ha!! You will see. That is only if you are gluten intolerant, of course.

There is gluten in everything. One "must" read labels. They use it as a thickening agent in sour cream, ice-cream, puddings................just all manner of things. It is totally shocking the places you think you are most unlikely to find glutens.


----------

